# Apache Webserver????



## Keen (24. Dezember 2000)

Kann mir jemand erklären wie ich Apache unter Win95 zum laufen bringe???
Ich hab ihn istallt und ein wenig konfiguriert, aber irgendwie startet der Server nicht. Ich öffne die *.exe und die beendet er wieder!?!?!?!

Zum Rechner:
Intel 133 MHz.
64 MB RAM
Win95


----------



## Cosmic (27. Dezember 2000)

Hi,

schau mal auf http://www.dokuwelt.de
da wirst du geholfen 

Cya
Cosmic


----------



## kab00m (29. Dezember 2000)

*Das is nen gutes Thema!*

Apache is nen webserver, soviel weiss ich, aber wo kann ich ihn runterladen und wie wird er für win2k konfiguriert?


----------



## Dizzybaer (31. Dezember 2000)

gleiche fargen wir kab00m nur für win98se!!!


----------



## Arzt (4. Januar 2001)

Den Apache gibts kostenlos unter http://www.apache.org


----------



## Dizzybaer (4. Januar 2001)

danke, werde mir dass viech mal saugen und schaun wie ich damit zurecht komme!!!


----------

